# Hi from Sussex



## alan and sue (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,
   Like some of the other new members been looking for a while,but have just got our motorhome. We have had a motorhome before and toured Europe for 8 months, hope to be doing it again sometime in the future.Will be going to Stratford weekend(if not already fully booked) look forward to meeting some of you then.

  Best regards Alan and Sue


----------



## gillr49 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Alan and Sue

WELCOME TO THE FORUM
What van have you got?
  ​


----------



## alan and sue (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi gillr 49,
    Sorry we took so long to reply, work (yuk) unfortanatly. We have a Lunar Champ H590. Not had a chance to go away in it yet, but we are going over to France soon to see a friend for a few day's and then onto a campsite so we can get to know our van before we start to wild camp.

Any spelling mistakes are intentional and not because I missed skool alot


----------

